# Slippery elm bark?



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Does anyone use it?? It's meant to aid digestion and help recover from periods of upset stomach etc I am thinking of getting some for daisy as she's really not very well ATM poor baby


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Never heard of it but hope daisy gets better soon!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Slippery Elm | Safe Herbs for Dogs | Herbal Remedies for Dogs
How to Treat Canine Digestive Problems With Slippery Elm | eHow.com
How to Prepare Slippery Elm Powder for a Dog | eHow.com
poor daisy.  Get better soon!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks I've heard great things about just wondered if anyone actually sed it I'm gonna give it ago along with the probiotics I hate her suffering so if anything can help I'm happy


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I've heard its GREAT. Helps to heal and coat the gut and many dogs really like the taste. I've heard to just open a capsule and put in warm water or just sprinkle on a meatball. I've never had to use it as Brody has an iron tummy. But I would if he needed it.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I've ordered some just powder not capsule nothing else need to give just under 1/4 teaspoon hope it gets here soon!! 

Will deffo let u know what I think


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Hope it helps little Daisy x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks Sara me too


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

I was going too try it on Zara she has colitis and when she is stressed its bad i was told it was fab but i am afraid incase it sets her off again


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

We tried it for Bryco, I didn't feel it did much. He was on it for 2 months...But he was also still on a kibble at that time....so maybe it does work. I hope you find something to help her hun...I wish I could ship you a few bottles of the puppy diarrhea aid I used for him...it was incredible and I was SHOCKED & so very thankful with how well it worked :-/ its this stuff: NaturVet Anti-Diarrhea Aid for Pets at PETCO maybe you can find something similar?

Ingredients
Active ingredients per 2 tablespoons: Kaolin 5.8 grams, Pectin 0.26 grams.
Inactive ingredients: Citric Acid, Cranberry Powder, Glycerine, Natural Flavoring, Potassium Sorbate, Purified Water, Sodium Benzoate, Sodium Carboxymethylcellulose and Sorbitol.


All I know is it worked wonders and really seemed to calm his tummy. I mixed about a teaspoon with a teaspoon of yogurt and a teaspoon of pure beef baby food and viola...better!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> We tried it for Bryco, I didn't feel it did much. He was on it for 2 months...But he was also still on a kibble at that time....so maybe it does work. I hope you find something to help her hun...I wish I could ship you a few bottles of the puppy diarrhea aid I used for him...it was incredible and I was SHOCKED & so very thankful with how well it worked :-/ its this stuff: NaturVet Anti-Diarrhea Aid for Pets at PETCO maybe you can find something similar?
> 
> Ingredients
> Active ingredients per 2 tablespoons: Kaolin 5.8 grams, Pectin 0.26 grams.
> ...


That diarrhea aid would be the same as people's Kaopectate.  Not sure if they have that in the UK but just look for the active ingredients.... kaolin and pectin.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I have used it with Shellie my golden before, it seems to help.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Anxious to hear how she does on it!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

It's had really fab reviews from what I read! Hopefully it'll arrive soon!! Saoirse I'll let you know if it helps daisy as she's been bad for a while now on and off

Kristi I'll have a look is it like immodium fir dogs? I'm a firm believer of get it out your system lol but if it carries on I'll have a look

I'm so paranoid about putting anything not natural in their systems I'm the same with abi altho those ingredients don't have an actual medication so to speak? 

I'm so over washing her pants on nye it was so bad it squirted up her back I wouldn't mind her bowl movement in the morning was normal!! Very annoying!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I use it for my cat with IBS,and the dogs as well Lily never seems to get Anal gland trouble anymore after using it .I get mine from DORSET HERBS huge tub that lasts months and months it's for pancreatic insufficiency ,diarrhoea ,malabsorption , weaning and convalescence


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks Michelle I looked at the Forrest herbs one and went fire just pure slippery elm bark I'm hoping this helps daisys tummy problem how has it been with simba


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Yep Simba is fine but i also keep him on the same food,so that helps as well


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Slippery Elm is excellent for upset tummies! Love to hear how it goes over for yours.

Our Faith has irritable bowel and we put her on Perfect Form which contains Slippery Elm in it and it was the answer to our prayers. It's worked like a charm and cleared up all her tummy troubles, and the best part is it's natural and safe for long term use which is a huge deal for dogs with chronic bowel problems like our girl.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks both it's bank holiday so no post today hoping I get it weds I seem o have firmed her up with constant bone in meals but I'm gonna give some with a boneless meal and go from there


----------

